# New HSS1332ATD oil level question



## jdavis (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey All,

Just took delivery of a new HSS1332ATD - very impressive machine!

After getting it home and letting it run 10 mins or so to burn off all fuel in the tank, it finally did and shut off on it's own.

I waited around 10 minutes and checked the oil. It was around 1/4 up the dipstick. I checked the owner's manual and it states "With the engine in a level position, fill to the upper limit on the dipstick with the recommended oil. *Do not thread the dipstick in when checking the oil level*.










As you can see, the upper limit in the picture shows to be just under the threads with the dipstick just resting in the fill hole (not threaded in at all).

However, the actual oil on the dipstick on my unit is much less than the picture shows (1/4 up the dipstick with it not threaded in) so I said what the **** and changed the oil, putting in the correct amount to be sure it had the correct amount of oil. Upon letting it run for a few minutes and turning it off and waiting, it had the same amount up the dipstick, 1/4. 

Is the manual wrong, should it actually be threaded in when checking?

It shows 1.2 US quarts, which is the amount I have in it and it's no where near half up the dipstick even.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Proper level for the GX motors is right at the brim of the dip stick hole. Dont go by the dip stick, when you take the dip stick out the oil level should be right at the cusp of the threaded hole lip.


----------



## jdavis (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks, I'll try checking it that way


----------

